# free choice baking soda



## junkman (Feb 8, 2018)

I have a question about giving baking soda free choice, to my 6 weathers, I read somewhere that if I give them baking soda it will make  the ammonium chloride useless. what do you do ?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2018)

Don't give it, they don't need it and yes, it does make the AC useless.
The goat makes it's own sodium bicarbonate so giving it may cause the goat more issues... much depends on feeding practices.

This article explains it -
Attached is an article from the Alabama Farmers Co-op
http://www.alafarmnews.com/index.php/battling-bloat


----------



## junkman (Feb 8, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Don't give it, they don't need it and yes, it does make the AC useless.
> The goat makes it's own sodium bicarbonate so giving it may cause the goat more issues... much depends on feeding practices.
> 
> This article explains it -
> ...



 here is how and what I feed them

winter time... they get 2nd cut hay and medicated grain with AC and deccox in it, also loose minerals and manna pro balancer .

once the weather changes they will get pasture grass, hay , medicated grain, minerals, and mamma pro balancer.

that article was very helpful thank you


----------

